# Schwarzer Rand unter Bildern



## caaz (2. Februar 2004)

Hi,

wenn ich ein Bild in einen Div-Block setzte,  macht dieser unter dem bild einen Rand. Dieses Problem hab ich auch bei Tabellen.
Ich habe keine Ahnung woran das liegt. 
Ich hoffe das Problem ist klar, sonst klickt einfach auf den Link unten

Dieses Problem tritt bei mir nicht in Mozilla auf.

Hier noch mal das ganze mit Beispiel

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

caaz


----------



## Tim C. (2. Februar 2004)

Der Microsoft Internet Explorer hat Probleme, wenn man Bilder in Tabellenzellen oder div-Layer einfügt und dann nach dem <img> tag einen Umbruch macht.

Sprich

```
<td>
  <img ....>
</td>
```
So verwendest du es und so wird es auch weiter Probleme bereiten.


```
<td><img ...></td>
```
So wird wahrscheinlich alles laufen.

Ist zwar weder schön, noch sinnig, aber was will man machen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. Februar 2004)

Du darfst nach dem Bild im Div  Container keinen Umbruch machen!

Falsch:


<div style="border:1px solid black; margin: 0px; padding: 0px">
<img src="business2.gif" width="150" height="150" border="0" alt="">
</div>
 

Richtig:


<div style="border:1px solid black; margin: 0px; padding: 0px">
<img src="business2.gif" width="150" height="150" border="0" alt=""></div>


----------



## caaz (2. Februar 2004)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe
ich hab mich schon ziemlich lange gefragt wie ich das wegbekomme

das es sowas ist habe ich wirklich nicht gedacht,
nochmal vielen dank

caaz


----------

